# heating mesh cage



## Mystymantis (Oct 22, 2017)

Hello, I have 2 Giant Asian mantises and the temperatures are getting lower in the house, and I would like to keep them warm. They are currently housed in their one mesh cages. How can you heat a mesh cage? Obviously you can't heat them like a plastic or glass cage with a heat mat or cable.

One option I guess would be to heat the room with a radiator, which I will use once it gets a little colder, but in the mean time is there any way to heat them easily?

Another option could be to house them in a different type of habitat. I have a heated glass cage I could put one of them in, and can make another heated glass cage if I need to, but I know Asians need lots of air flow and low humidity, so has anyone had success with this species in a non mesh cage?

Has anyone here kept Giant Asians, and if so how do you keep yours nice and warm? Thanks!


----------



## Connor (Oct 22, 2017)

A good heating method I use is a desk lamp. They get pretty hot and I can stick a bunch of stuff under them. I have my violins under a desk lamp and they are in a net cage which works out fine. But to be honest, Giant Asians shouldn't need anything too needy. They are a very hardy species and don't need anything special. I keep a lot of my mantis at room temp(which in my house is around 72-75), even my Orchids. Giant asians shouldn't require anything hotter. As far as humidity I don't think they need anything special either. Around 40% should be fine which is most likely what your house is. I don't believe they HAVE to be in a net cage. But I've never kept them before so hopefully someone with more experience can help you with confidence.


----------



## JettyDoor (Oct 25, 2017)

One thing we do for our garden nymphs, when they hatch early, is throw a towel or small blanket over the mesh cube to help hold the heat in, or at least keep drafts out.


----------



## Jessie (Oct 25, 2017)

I have them in net cages my room ia 70 to 75.


----------



## Alabastra (Oct 31, 2017)

Here is the method I use for heating mantises, it will work for net cubes as well.
 
Items list:
an old bookshelf or similar that you wont mind drilling holes into
Ultratherm heat pad  http://www.reptilebasics.com/ultratherm-heat-pads  (I'm using the 6x23 on this one)
thermostat
hardwood shelf and corner brackets
insulation
thermometer
 
The shelf plank is mounted vertically to the top back of the book shelf, making a backboard. To that I taped a piece of insulation and then the heat mat. Plugged the heat pad into the thermostat and mounted the thermostat sensor a few inches from the heat pad so that it isn't toughing anything. Set thermostat to desired temperature and its done.


----------

